# A few question about Audi TT chip tuning, specifically from GIAC/REVO/APR....



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

I did search, but have a few questions regardless...
1) Will I notice a large decrease in fuel comsumption? Currently, on a full tank of 93 octane gas, I get at least 350 miles (about 24 mpg, mixed city/highway driving). On my MKIV 1.8T GTI, on a full tank, with mods, I averaged 220-250 miles on a full tank. That is terrible in comparison to what my friends got without a chip.
2) Will adding a chip make me more suseptible to car troubles? That includes more frequent coil-pack issues, etc.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

The awd tank is a few gallons larger than a fwd 1.8t's. Comparison is going to be off tank vs tank.
But yes, a chip increase fuel economy, that is if you can resist using the power as often as you really wan to.
No, chip wont hurt anything. Just make sure you change the plugs and decrese the gap to .028


----------



## Dyzee (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: A few question about Audi TT chip tuning, specifically from GIAC/REVO/APR.... (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_I did search, but have a few questions regardless...
1) Will I notice a large decrease in fuel comsumption? Currently, on a full tank of 93 octane gas, I get at least 350 miles (about 24 mpg, mixed city/highway driving). On my MKIV 1.8T GTI, on a full tank, with mods, I averaged 220-250 miles on a full tank. That is terrible in comparison to what my friends got without a chip.
2) Will adding a chip make me more susceptible to car troubles? That includes more frequent coil-pack issues, etc.
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Czesc Polak









1) I had a GTI before I bought my TT. My mileage went UP when I got it chipped (GIAC X+). Sure, the total mileage went down for the first week or so because of the lead foot and joy of having a quicker car, but once I started to drive it normally, I received an extra 20-30 miles per tank...each and every time. (I always fill up the same amount of litres)
2) Yes and no. Will keeping the car at 6000rpm and redlining it every shift make it susceptible to engine wear/damage? Sure. Chipping the car will only hurt it if you abuse the motor. My car seemed to run smoother (even at idle/cold start ups etc) after it got chipped. So it all depends on how you drive and maintain your car.


----------



## exboy99 (May 14, 2002)

*Re: A few question about Audi TT chip tuning, specifically from GIAC/REVO/APR.... (Polski Ogier)*

I get good mileage on my APR 93 program.... around 25mpg
stop thinking about it
searching for info and 
go get chipped, you'll be happy you did.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: A few question about Audi TT chip tuning, specifically from GIAC/REVO/APR.... (exboy99)*

your mileage WILL go down the first month. don't even check it. you will smile and haul ass everywhere do to the fun increase in power. after that, it's not an issue either way whether you gain or lose...you probably won't notice. i have broken 400 miles on a tank with my big injectors, big turbo, 370ish hp car on the freeway. not very often, but i have done it.


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: A few question about Audi TT chip tuning, specifically from GIAC/REVO/APR.... (M this 1!)*

^^^^ like he said...the first few tanks of fuel will go quick just based on the fun factor of feeling the extra boost but over time you'll notice your MPG is good as long as your not running WOT everywhere you go








Get it chipped...hands down the best bang for your buck....and my advice on what company to go with is: * whatever reputable dealer is close by so that you can always go back to them if you're having issues with your chip and/or you need to go back to stock before heading to a dealer. *
My guy here in Austin is a REVO dealer and he's a great guy so it was a no-brainer for our TT to get the REVO STG 1 tune. He can do a little bit of custom tuning for me, along with taking me back to stock if our car has to goto the dealer....at no cost


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm going the InMotion route...we'll see how it turns out.


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

I got the trial version of REVO today (5 hours free driving), and I am loving it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Although I do like it, I think my gas consumption WOULD drop significantly. The car is noticably faster, and very impressive to see how much more can be taken out of the 225hp engine.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_I got the trial version of REVO today (5 hours free driving), and I am loving it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Although I do like it, I think my gas consumption WOULD drop significantly. The car is noticably faster, and very impressive to see how much more can be taken out of the 225hp engine.

The only time its worse is when you are in boost, off boost gets better mpg. When you get use to the boost, you will show more control and get either the same or better mpg


----------



## TXR32 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_I got the trial version of REVO today (5 hours free driving), and I am loving it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Although I do like it, I think my gas consumption WOULD drop significantly. The car is noticably faster, and very impressive to see how much more can be taken out of the 225hp engine.

Its all about self control...as my previous post states....first few tanks are going to go quick b/c of the fun factor....but we're getting good MPG even with it chipped.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwglinut)*

i am having unitronic do my car at waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i had that software on my mk4 and i loved it - its very aggressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Ok....decided to get the chip. Which one do you recommend? REVO or GIAC? I already have a GIAC controller, so that might be better. GIAC is also torquier.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Polski Ogier* »_Ok....decided to get the chip. Which one do you recommend? REVO or GIAC? I already have a GIAC controller, so that might be better. GIAC is also torquier.

if you already have the GIAC flashloader then go GIAC - can't beat the adjustability (ive never had it on the TT but i loved it on the GTI)


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Blue20thAE* »_if you already have the GIAC flashloader then go GIAC 

Agreed. I highly doubt you'll be disappointed.









_Quote, originally posted by *cincyTT* »_Just make sure you change the plugs and decrese the gap to .028

I'm due for new plugs anyway (In fact, I just ordered a new set)...but is this a good idea on stock turbo chipped car? I thought it'd only be necessary to adjust the gap if you're running a bigger turbo. 


_Modified by DnA-TT at 8:54 PM 4-20-2008_


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

You actually should use 1 step colder plugs, not stock, and stick to copper, along with your .028 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Polski Ogier (Dec 18, 2007)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

L88M22Vette, I live in the Chicagoland area. Would it be possible to meet up so I can hear the BlueFlame exhaust one of these days?


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: (Polski Ogier)*

Yea, but by the time that happens, I'll have my intake and 42DD on as well. We can figure out a time, but for me it won't be til May


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DnA-TT* »_
I'm due for new plugs anyway (In fact, I just ordered a new set)...but is this a good idea on stock turbo chipped car? I thought it'd only be necessary to adjust the gap if you're running a bigger turbo.

Yea you have to adjust the gap with chip + plugs that are a range cooler (which is what you should run with after market software) ex: NGK BKR7E. Don't put those in without changing the gap...too little and you'll prevent a spark from even occurring and too much of a gap will result in the spark just being blown out of the chamber http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you can chip the car w/o changing the plugs though (I did - wouldn't recommend it, CEL would go on every now and then due to misfire, etc.)


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (Blue20thAE)*

Thanks for the info, guys. Is there a FAQ on this subject? (If not...)
I know N/A cars going to F/I should use a range colder, but bumping up the boost seems like it wouldn't make that big of a difference for the plugs. (Though, now that I think about it, it's about a %33 increase in boost from 15psi to 20psi.) Gap adjustment makes perfect sense. Also, why copper instead of platinum? Audi uses platinum from the get-go on their turbo cars...why not stick w/ that?


----------



## DnA-TT (Oct 21, 2003)

*Re: (DnA-TT)*

I just called APR to see what they recommend. 
They recommend the NGK PFR6Q gapped to 0.029" - so stock plug, gapped a little tighter.
FWIW. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------

